# logisys FP706 temp. monitor



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

It is essential that the display is connected to the power supply as near as possible with a GOOD connection. My display suddenly became dimmer & required looking down at it to even see the display after some case mods. While I was monkeying around w/the wiring for the 3rd fan in the side panel,case fans & display ceased. I found the prob soon, switched to another connector from PS. :wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you still got a problem??


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

no,it's been working great since I switched to another connector. Apparently,it had a poor connection or maybe not enough voltage,I should've checked it with a VOM.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Great news. Glad you got it fixed :smile:


----------

